# School is Starting



## Admin (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone else have little ones about to start school? 

My Daughter starts kindergarten this year. She's grown up to dang quick.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 13, 2013)

Is she your youngest?


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have to worry about that for a few more years thankfully.


----------



## Admin (Aug 14, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Is she your youngest?



Oldest. I have a five year old and a one year old.


----------



## Admin (Aug 20, 2013)

Well next week is the start date. 

I'm happy she's going, but she's been around the house non stop for almost six years now. 

I'm going to miss my little girl.


----------



## TrevorS (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't been blessed yet with little ones, looking forward to it though.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 20, 2013)

Me neither.

Jealous.

Love on those families guys.  You are blessed.


----------



## Admin (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm quite happy and know how lucky I am.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

I dig it everyday!


----------



## Admin (Aug 22, 2013)

It's a neat thing that much is certain. 

I'm having to wake up my daughter early to get into her school schedule. She wakes up every morning asking if she goes to school today. She's excited. 

We have open house tonight. We will be meeting her teacher and seeing her classroom.


----------



## alesha (Aug 24, 2013)

Get ready for paper and more paper! 

cork board with calendar dry erase board and a 3 drawer unit for incoming and outgoing papers a must- 
&#128522;good luck!


----------



## Admin (Aug 26, 2013)

She's off to school! I miss her already...


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2013)

I had no clue that school was going to constantly ask me for money and supplies. I've sent her to school with jars, a pumpkin, money for shirts, headphones for the class iPad, books for drives, toys for giveaways. 

School is going to break me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 23, 2013)

Austin said:


> I had no clue that school was going to constantly ask me for money and supplies. I've sent her to school with jars, a pumpkin, money for shirts, headphones for the class iPad, books for drives, toys for giveaways.
> 
> School is going to break me.



As I told my daughter and son in law last week after a rather rough delivery of their first born...the easy parts over, it's the next 18 years that you have to get through.

I agree with ya Austin, use to be nickles and dimes, now it's 10's andd 20's. I don't know how folks manage to be honest. Glad it's grandkids in my life now.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2013)

It is, and I was talking to her last  night and she told me she could not move her sticker to purple (The way the reward and monitor behavior) unless we bought her candy and she took it to school for the Fall Festival. 

I don't know what I'm going to do, but that makes me mad.


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2013)

My daughter was recognized by the school for her excellent behavior. I'm a lucky Dad. She is great at home, great at school, and now she has a little friend she plays with all the time. 

I could not be happier or more proud.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats Austin, she's just a product of good parenting.


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

She is. My wife did a great job. I worked all the time, especially when she was younger, so I know why she's doing so well and I can't thank my wife enough. 

Both her and I are big in personal responsibility and lay claim to our children's failures and successes. I think if more parents helped shoulder the burden of failure and showed children how to handle failure appropriately we'd see a different world. 

I'm raising an adult, not a grown child. I know many grown children and they ain't doing so great.


----------

